# Cyclocross and disc brakes in the UK



## user321 (18 May 2009)

Hi everyone,

After 10 years out  I'm making my return to cross and hoping to partake in the forthcoming cross season. I'm in the process of looking for a new bike and kinda had my heart set on a Focus Mares 2009 Disc. I've read however that some events will not allow disc brakes, but exact information on this is "bitty" at best. I'm only really intent on racing the local league (Notts and Derby) and at the very most perhaps the midlands - in other words, no national events. Does anyone know if I'd be able to compete in these without any problems? The last thing I want to do is turn up at a league race part way through the season and be told that I can't ride!

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 May 2009)

Didn't the UCI ban discs from cc as they are a form of cheating? BCF followed suit for national races but I think they are still legal for local races given the number of disc braked MTB's taking part they must be!


----------



## Steve Austin (18 May 2009)

You shouldn't have any real problems at local league level, but you might want to zap a mail off to the league admin, as they all have different rules.


----------



## Will1985 (18 May 2009)

Dave5N will definitely know. I'm pretty sure that you're safe until you get to national level.


----------



## user321 (18 May 2009)

GrumpyGreg said:


> Didn't the UCI ban discs from cc as they are a form of cheating?



From what I read it seems like that's the case!

Will, I think so too - I just wanted to make sure.

Cheers Steve. I found the Notts and Derby League contacts page and although there isn't an admin as such (they're all committee members / chairman / treasurer etc) I'm sure someone there will know.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 May 2009)

I love disc brakes as I'm a big fan of stopping when I want to. Eccentric I know.


----------



## RedBike (18 May 2009)

My understanding is they're still offically not allowed. However, i've never seen anyone object to someone taking part on a disc braked MTB (Which in theory aren't allowed for numerous reasons). I'm sure the offical rules will be on the BCF website somewhere. 

If you're winning week in week out then someone might read you the rule book. However, if you just want to take part then to a certain extent I don't think it matters what sort of bike you ride. 

Wait and see what the N&D have to say.


----------



## Christopher (18 May 2009)

AFAIK not for any sort of title race (Regional or national Champs) but okay otherwise. They ARE allowed in the Three Peaks CX if you were thinking of doing that (but you must ride a CX bike in the 3Peaks, no MTBs allowed)


----------



## Dave5N (26 May 2009)

The rules aren't entirely clear, but a lot of comms and organisers don't permit them as the can, frankly, be bloody dangerous in 'cross.

What do you want to stop for anyway?


----------



## dan_bo (26 May 2009)

Dave5N said:


> The rules aren't entirely clear, but a lot of comms and organisers don't permit them *as the can, frankly, be bloody dangerous in 'cross.
> *
> What do you want to stop for anyway?



how so dave?


----------



## Dave5N (26 May 2009)

Because bikes are frequently carried in 'cross. And I don't want a very hot, sharp brake disk swung into my face when it all gets congested and everyone is scrambling through.


----------



## dan_bo (26 May 2009)

rot. Why not ban QR's just in case you get one in the eye? Or indeed, racing near twigs?

Dog eggs in the mush?


----------



## Dave5N (26 May 2009)

Well there you are. A bit of crap on your face or some burns. Same thing.


----------



## jpembroke (2 Jun 2009)

Always thought the UCI disk ban was for technical/skill reasons. Much like in F1, which seems to ban loads of technology to - supposedly - make it more about driver ability. Anyway, who wants to stop in a 'cross race. You just need to slow done a bit going in to corners.


----------



## Dave5N (7 Jun 2009)

The ban was for safety.


----------



## jpembroke (8 Jun 2009)

_1.3.025 Disc brakes are forbidden in cyclo-cross training and competition._

No explanation. That's it! That's all I can find in the UCI's documents. I have trawled the internet and found nothing at all to explain UCI's position on disc brakes. It seems from various sources that the UCI haven't actually banned disc brakes; it's just that they haven't got round to sanctioning them yet e.g. http://www.dirtragmag.com/web/news-article.php?ID=170.

Velonews adds the following: _The UCI, slapping Cannondale’s hand, already banned disc brakes for cyclocross, stating that it was a performance advantage. _ but I can't find anything from the UCI to support this statement. In short, there is nothing from the UCI as to why they haven't sanctioned the use of disks in 'cross so we are just speculating.


----------



## Dave5N (8 Jun 2009)

I got my information from a well respected commissaire. 'Course, he could have been speculating...


----------

